# speaking of LIS



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Has there ever been any models or has anyone ever scratch built the ships used in the original Lost in Space series called Space Family Robinson. It had this really neat LARGE ship complete with an observatory and bullet shaped shuttles with clear canopies. Anyone remember this comic book or am I past everyone's time here?

Check out this link and sub-links: http://www.geocities.com/area51/shire/9680/


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

I remember the comic book very well and have several issues. I always contemplated building models of the station and the ships but never did. 

I also liked and wanted to build models of the robots in Magnus, Robot Fighter a contemporary comic from Gold Key (Western Publishing Co.) to Space Family Robinson.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I fondly remember Space Family Robinson...and Magnus, Robot Fighter...Turok, Son of Stone...lot of great kit material in those three series...:thumbsup:


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Those comics ruled! A bunch of the Magnus issues were put out in hardcover recently; I'd like to see Turok and Space Family Robinson done the same way. And a model of the Robinson ship and shuttles would be pretty cool. Don't know how marketable they'd be since they're a bit obscure in a way and the whole legal thing might also make it problematic.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

'ja see that TUROK SON OF STONE animated DVD that came out recently? Not so obscure maybe...


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

deadmanincfan said:


> I fondly remember Space Family Robinson...and Magnus, Robot Fighter...Turok, Son of Stone...lot of great kit material in those three series...:thumbsup:


:woohoo: Woo-Hoo, I remember Magnus. My favorite evil robot was H-8, which the robot pronounced as "Hate".
Really cool issue.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Remember the cool air cars they flew around in? Lying down piloting them? I used to take my dad's old single-edge Gilette razor blade cartridges and pretend they were the air cars...


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

There was legal thing going on back then. I think Irwin A. bought the rights to call his show LOST IN SPACE from the comic book... and the comic could, then, call itself SPACE FAMILY ROBINSON...LOST IN SPACE. THe comic book had the upper hand in the legal action...thus retaining the LOST IN SPACE part.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've always loved the Robinson's shuttle with that big windshield. I definitely had it in mind when I bashed my Moebius Voyager into this:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/kitbash/trekpage_shuttle_vgr.html


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

deadmanincfan said:


> Remember the cool air cars they flew around in? Lying down piloting them? I used to take my dad's old single-edge Gilette razor blade cartridges and pretend they were the air cars...


yep, I remember that too. Always did like the frames when Magnus's girlfriend was laying down in her miniskirt. I was just thinking those were great cars to make out in.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...and here I thought it was just me thinking that...


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

<a href="http://img222.imageshack.us/my.php?image=set1gw9.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/5748/set1gw9.th.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a><br /><br /><a href="http://img604.imageshack.us/content.php?page=blogpost&files=img222/5748/set1gw9.jpg" title="QuickPost"><img src="http://imageshack.us/img/butansn.png" alt="QuickPost" border="0"></a> Quickpost this image to Myspace, Digg, Facebook, and others!


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

well that didnt work did it


----------

